

New Web Tool Promises to Double the Speed of Your Website - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/10/new-web-tool-promises-to-double-speed.html

======
byoung2
So this sounds like an advanced CDN, but instead of just serving images, CSS,
and Javascript, they are caching your entire page after minifying html,
Javascript, and CSS, optimizing images, rewriting paths to take advantage of
parallelization, and georouting requests. Sounds like a pretty cool idea.

